# Texas Beer Collectors Show in Shiner



## jays emporium (Apr 5, 2011)

Texas Brewery Collectibles Show will be held Saturday April 16 at the Spoetzl Brewery in Shiner Texas.  Show hours are 9 AM - 2 PM.  Free admission, free parking and free set up.  For information contact Charlie Staats 210-834-5202.
 I have set up at this show the last two years.  There are about 40 vendors with beer advertising, cans, bottles, signs, glasses, anything beer related.


----------

